# Well, it's finally over..



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Aw. I'm really sorry for your loss*

Hey Heff...

I just wanted to say that I'm sorry for your loss. She's in a better place now and the suffering is over. Although I'm sure that words don't mean a whole lot right now, please know that you have the support of the people on this board to get you through this tough time.

Warmest wishes and happy thoughts to you.
Bonni


----------



## GoldenAussie (May 7, 2005)

Heff, 
Let me add my words to Bonni's and say how sorry I am for your pain right now. I know it's hard to look at it this way at times, but at least for her, the suffering is over. I'm sure she's at the Rainbow bridge now, back to full health, and so grateful to you for all you did for her.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry to know that kitty died. i know that it was for the best, even though there is a huge hole in your heart and in your family.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that. 
Is that true you got a new kitten from the shelter?


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup, I sure did, Admin. =)


----------

